# [APP] Get Latest Google wallet



## blueharford (Sep 9, 2011)

Found this through threads, scan this QR and it will allow you to download the google wallet through the market.


----------



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

THANK YOU!


----------



## farbster (Feb 29, 2012)

Have they fixed the unsecured element problem yet?


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks!!! PLUS I was finally able to add my prepaid card for some reason again. Topped it up with another $20 and good to go!

WOOT!


----------



## vypurr (Jul 16, 2011)

The "Fix" is that this app is not supported on Rooted devices. I believe that unrooted devices are not vulnerable to the exploit.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

farbster said:


> Have they fixed the unsecured element problem yet?


That was with the hacked version. This is a market version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

vypurr said:


> The "Fix" is that this app is not supported on Rooted devices. I believe that unrooted devices are not vulnerable to the exploit.


I am rooted and it worked fine for me. Just bought something at CVS


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for digging this up, worked perfectly for me.


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

Silly question but how do I go to the qr link if I'm browsing this page on my phone already?


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

jaybert said:


> Silly question but how do I go to the qr link if I'm browsing this page on my phone already?


You could set up an elaborate mirror system to be able to scan off your phones own screen.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Already had it but figured ah what the hell, i'll redownload


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

jaybert said:


> Silly question but how do I go to the qr link if I'm browsing this page on my phone already?


I was trying to bend my phone over so the camera could see it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

farbster said:


> Have they fixed the unsecured element problem yet?


The insecure warning is not what was causing the program to not work. It was just a warning from Google to us rooted users to be cautious using it on a rooted device since the operating system is modified. Contacted a rep at Google and they pretty much said it's your device and they're not going to tell you how to use it. The issues were from people resetting the app while Google was working on the update. My prepaid capabilities were restored two days ago and it's been working great since.


----------



## blueharford (Sep 9, 2011)

yea the unsecured... if you click it, really just says becuase your phones rooted... all you need to do is ignore. it... mine took a few days and i was able to get my google card re-established... it wasnt working for a while.

fyil open a citibank checking account... ask for the paypass card when you go with it. and just do transfers into that checking, and attach that card to your wallet... works for me. so you have a card to use the money/atm or you can use it on your gwallet...

this way you will get market updates, this was not my doing i found the QR on a reply post to a blog about it working again. forget where i found it but had to share the love with rootzwiki


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

blueharford said:


> yea the unsecured... if you click it, really just says becuase your phones rooted... all you need to do is ignore. it... mine took a few days and i was able to get my google card re-established... it wasnt working for a while.


when i open the app, freshly installed from the market i get the "secure element not responding" and my only option is the exit button

are you referring to a different screen? such as one that says 'hey youre rooted!' on a phone that hasnt experienced the 'secure element not responding' or was your phone at one point getting the same 'secure element not responding' message.

hope i made that clear


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks OP, got my pre paid card back.


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

Works like a charm. Thanks OP.


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

How do you guys get it to work?

It says something like purchase may not have workes , ask cashier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wildsatchmo (Dec 4, 2011)

doesn't work for me... i get the market screen with no install button

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3169366/Screenshot_2012-03-18-11-02-24.png


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

dfgas said:


> It says something like purchase may not have workes , ask cashier.


It said that for me as well the first time I tried it. Second time, a day later, it worked fine on a different POS terminal.


----------



## stereo_system (Feb 28, 2012)

wildsatchmo said:


> doesn't work for me... i get the market screen with no install button
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...18-11-02-24.png


Agreed. I get same.


----------



## elislurry (Sep 26, 2011)

Can someone please post a link to the latest .apk? This method does not work for Verizon phones as its blocked by the carrier.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

elislurry said:


> Can someone please post a link to the latest .apk? This method does not work for Verizon phones as its blocked by the carrier.


http://4ndr01d.com/apks/

Make sure you get 1.1 r52v7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

jakeday said:


> http://4ndr01d.com/apks/
> 
> Make sure you get 1.1 r52v7.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


get this error:


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry about that. Try it again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks. QR works now.

I'm still getting a download error on the phone though..."could not be downloaded due to an error. (940)"

any thoughts?

Edit: I'm an idiot!! You didn't post the QR, you had the link above, oops...

Edit: apk installed just fine!!

adding card, successful!!!

awesome!


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Will it still work even though it says that at the top?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Will it still work even though it says that at the top?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


you shouldn't have that error at the top if you installed the one in the link about my other post...I'm not 100% certain, but I did try to use it before with a dif apk and I had that error and it did NOT work.

I haven't tested it yet with the new apk that I've got installed, but I do not have that error as you see in my screenie above your post.

You may want to remove your acct from wallet, use TiBu to delete that app and install this one: http://4ndr01d.com/apks/

Make sure you get 1.1 r52v7.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

It will work with that error. I've done it. Its just Google saying they don't support you because you're rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> It will work with that error. I've done it. Its just Google saying they don't support you because you're rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you load Super SU there is a tick box that allows you to disable su and hide it. Wallet works after that. Simply retick to get root back.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

gi812 said:


> when i open the app, freshly installed from the market i get the "secure element not responding" and my only option is the exit button
> 
> are you referring to a different screen? such as one that says 'hey youre rooted!' on a phone that hasnt experienced the 'secure element not responding' or was your phone at one point getting the same 'secure element not responding' message.
> 
> hope i made that clear


I'm sorry to tell you this but the secure element error is PERMANENT..... The secure part of your nfc chip essentially shut down and there is no coming back.. Only solution is to get another phone.. Unfortunately for me after months and months flashing roms and using google wallet I got hit with that error tonight









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I heard you can actually update the app though the market. You just have to go, Menu>My Apps>then swipe to "all" and find google wallet>hit update


----------



## DESCypher (Apr 16, 2012)

vanhoud said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but the secure element error is PERMANENT..... The secure part of your nfc chip essentially shut down and there is no coming back.. Only solution is to get another phone.. Unfortunately for me after months and months flashing roms and using google wallet I got hit with that error tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be true. There's a fix with the Liquid 1.3 ROM so that would mean is not permanent.


----------



## DESCypher (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone has the actual wallet file to share? The link to the market isn't working for me.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

DESCypher said:


> That can't be true. There's a fix with the Liquid 1.3 ROM so that would mean is not permanent.


If the secure element is hosed, then it's hosed. If it's "not responding" because the ROM is FUBAR, then that's another story.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

DESCypher said:


> That can't be true. There's a fix with the Liquid 1.3 ROM so that would mean is not permanent.


Sorry to say but it is true. The fix in Liquid 1.3 was to enable that specific ROM to work with Google Wallet, not to make an 'unresponsive' secure element responsive again. Like i said before, the only solution is to get a new phone.


----------



## DESCypher (Apr 16, 2012)

vanhoud said:


> Sorry to say but it is true. The fix in Liquid 1.3 was to enable that specific ROM to work with Google Wallet, not to make an 'unresponsive' secure element responsive again. Like i said before, the only solution is to get a new phone.


OK I guess I see what you're saying now!


----------

